# Covid Vaccine



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Ok I know this isn’t delivery related, but I’m curious how other people felt after Covid vaccination.

I got my booster 2 days ago and I’m just now starting to feel a little bad. Mostly just feeling very fatigued.

Anyone else start feeling bad 2 days after the shot?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

I felt nothing after my first 2 shots of Phizer back in April. I got a Modena booster about a month ago and felt a little fatigued for a couple days. I know people that felt horrible the next day and people that had no issues at all. 

Everyone is different.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

My arm hurt a few days. Nothing more.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

My arm hurt a lot after the first two shots and that lasted about a week each time. Fatigue after both shots that lasted a few days each time. No reaction to the booster whatsoever. I had Moderna for all three shots.

There is a lot of cold and flu going around. There is a small chance that you picked up something and this could be totally unrelated to the booster.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

1st shot big time injection site muscle pain after about 12 hours. 2nd shot much less injection site muscle pain.

third shot? Not a thing felt.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Wait you mean none of you guys died??? I've been reading the coronavirus section of UP and according to those guys, really smart guys, the vaccine kills you.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> Ok I know this isn’t delivery related, but I’m curious how other people felt after Covid vaccination.
> 
> I got my booster 2 days ago and I’m just now starting to feel a little bad. Mostly just feeling very fatigued.
> 
> Anyone else start feeling bad 2 days after the shot?


1st - injection site soreness ~24h
2nd - body aches, chills, mild headache for ~12h, ~10h post-injection. Took 1 day off driving.
3rd - mild headache and body aches for ~8-12h a few hours after injection. Drove through the day, was irritating and slightly uncomfortable but not too severe

Tylenol helped a lot. Bought a big bottle of 500 fast-acting gelcaps from Costco for $13 before 1st dose as prep.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> Ok I know this isn’t delivery related, but I’m curious how other people felt after Covid vaccination.
> 
> I got my booster 2 days ago and I’m just now starting to feel a little bad. Mostly just feeling very fatigued.
> 
> Anyone else start feeling bad 2 days after the shot?


oops, they injected you with omicron by mistake.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> Ok I know this isn’t delivery related, but I’m curious how other people felt after Covid vaccination.
> 
> I got my booster 2 days ago and I’m just now starting to feel a little bad. Mostly just feeling very fatigued.
> 
> Anyone else start feeling bad 2 days after the shot?


I’ve gotten 3 shots, the first 2 and the booster. I was fine, the Shingles vaccine, my arm was sore for 2 weeks with the first shot, the second shot nothing, no pain. Feel better.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

mch said:


> Wait you mean none of you guys died??? I've been reading the coronavirus section of UP and according to those guys, really smart guys, the vaccine kills you.


Oh I hope not!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I've gotten all three Pfizers.
I noticed my penis has gotten much longer.
Other than that, nothing.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

2 x AZ and 2 x Pfizer here.

Zero issues with all four. Not even a sore arm.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> Ok I know this isn’t delivery related, but I’m curious how other people felt after Covid vaccination.
> 
> I got my booster 2 days ago and I’m just now starting to feel a little bad. Mostly just feeling very fatigued.
> 
> Anyone else start feeling bad 2 days after the shot?


Bob Saget got his booster. Ask him. Oh wait...


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

1st shot nothing

2nd shot a slight tingle

First Booster my arm felt on fire

Second Booster arm went numb

Third Booster Legs went numb 

Fourth Booster vomit inducing headaches

Fifth Booster couldn’t get it up anymore

Sixth Booster had to start pooping out of a bag now

Seventh Booster Am I supposed to be bleeding out of that hole like that?

Eighth Booster finally got my damn toaster


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

FL_Steve said:


> Bob Saget got his booster. Ask him. Oh wait...


Ouch!


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> 1st shot nothing
> 
> 2nd shot a slight tingle
> 
> ...


You have been boosted so Much You should live forever


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I can't remember if it was the first or second shot but I had severe night sweats. I also woke up throughout the night and could barely move my legs. When I woke up the next morning my sheets, pillows etc was entirely soaked with sweat (no,I didn't pee the bed). I'm not getting anymore shots though, I'll take my chances moving forward. At this point, I see it as money/power grab , especially all the useless "FREE" testing tents all over the place.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> I can't remember if it was the first or second shot but I had severe night sweats. I also woke up throughout the night and could barely move my legs. When I woke up the next morning my sheets, pillows etc was entirely soaked with sweat (no,I didn't pee the bed).


You just had a nightmare about accepting an order for $2. You won't remember this as it's been repressed by your brain as a painful memory. After a week or so you will start to recover.


----------



## lilhuskee (May 28, 2019)

never ever ever get experimental drug you all been fooled God help you all !!!! very few pure bloods like me


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

lilhuskee said:


> never ever ever get experimental drug you all been fooled God help you all !!!! very few pure bloods like me


You are a slow adult, your have Stupid Blood.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

lilhuskee said:


> never ever ever get experimental drug you all been fooled God help you all !!!! very few pure bloods like me


That’s what Meat Loaf thought. He died from Covid


----------

